
Housing Crunch Exacts a Heavy Price on Californians - prostoalex
https://ww2.kqed.org/news/2017/02/01/housing-crunch-exacts-a-heavy-price-on-californians/
======
laughfactory
It's a huge part of why my wife, I, and our family left California. When a
small box built in the 1980s goes for $600K you know something's wrong. We
miss the San Diego weather, but now we have money to spend and save. And we'll
be able to buy a nice house in the next 2-3 years.

